# Skid Steer Plow



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey guys, I,m converting an old truck plow to use with my skid steer.
My question is what is the ideal setup? My ideas are to mount it rigid to the plate so I would have to use the lift arm float function for grade changes, or my second idea is to have an arm come out from the top of the plate and float it with a chain along with a short arm coming down from the upper arm so I would be able to tilt forward and make contact between the short arm and the plow to achieve down pressure. The first method would be much easier for me to rig up but if having the chain float is much better I would go that route. It's going to be used for HOA's so being able to backdrag good is a must.
Any suggestions?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm running one for the first time this year. I built it like the second one you describe. I think a chain lift is a must.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

never never never put a bar in for down pressure all you need is a chain good to go, if you need down pressure then just add weight to the plow


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

Why do you suggest not using down pressure?


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Use the search Luke!!!!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107124

I'm sure there are many more.

You need a bypass valve between the side to side hydraulics

stock from the factory SS plows mount directly to the frame and do not have a chain.
they also mount much closer than a truck.

the curtis website has a pretty good drawing of what it looks like.


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

LoneCowboy;1112825 said:


> Use the search Luke!!!!
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=107124
> 
> ...


No offense but that thread does not address in any way what my question was. But thanks for the info on how the factory
version is setup. Also who's Luke


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

greenery;1112725 said:


> Hey guys, I,m converting an old truck plow to use with my skid steer.
> My question is what is the ideal setup? My ideas are to mount it rigid to the plate so I would have to use the lift arm float function for grade changes, or my second idea is to have an arm come out from the top of the plate and float it with a chain along with a short arm coming down from the upper arm so I would be able to tilt forward and make contact between the short arm and the plow to achieve down pressure. The first method would be much easier for me to rig up but if having the chain float is much better I would go that route. It's going to be used for HOA's so being able to backdrag good is a must.
> Any suggestions?


2nd description for sure!!



4700dan;1112749 said:


> never never never put a bar in for down pressure all you need is a chain good to go, if you need down pressure then just add weight to the plow


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I have two Bobcat brand plows (old style), ridgid mount to coupler. My suggestion would be to ridgid mount to a piece of steel then bolt on a pivot pin to the coupler plate to allow side to side float. Check out snow wolf plows or the newer Bobcat ones, if I lost you. The problem with plows on skids is that there is no suspension, when new & plowing with blade angled it can make steering difficult, the occiltion will correct it. Bobcat even mounts there brand pushers this way.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Option #2 is certainly the way to go IMO and past experience. An "old" plow that wasn't designed to have DP applied will not last as long with DP period. I know this not by succeeding with DP, but because I've failed with it a few times. For some reason, the less often I use the available DP, the less issues I have with the plows..................

Here's was my solution for two of the plows:


----------



## Andrew Hardscape (Feb 3, 2001)

My fabricator got a little slick! I dont need a float chain! I'll post pics in the next couple weeks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

If you're backdragging drives in a HOA you better have down pressure. I don't see the need for the chain float. My Snow Wolf plows fine without it and back drags awesome.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

WIPensFan;1330449 said:


> If you're backdragging drives in a HOA you better have down pressure. I don't see the need for the chain float. My Snow Wolf plows fine without it and back drags awesome.


There's a big difference between an "old truck plow" and a new plow like your's, which was designed specifically for a SS. Regardless of make, having float & ocsillation built in will make the plow last longer, always stays in contact with the pavement, creates less drag/friction on the SS, etc...........


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

On the one we did for our skid steer we use an old plow off our old truck. I got a blank mounting plate and on the bottom i weld the piece that the plow was pinned to on the truck, and than i welded an old trailer hitch to the center and a piece of angle iron staight down connectin the two. I use a lift arm to move the plowup and down and the hose were made at the hydrulic shop. It has worked well for the past 3 years


----------

